# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Ülkemizdeki Misyonerlik Faaliyetleri Ve Yöntemleri Nasıldır

## ceydaaa

misyonerlik_kapak.jpgÜlkemizdeki gayrimüslim vatandaşlarımız kendilerine ait mabetlerinde (kilise, havra) Lozan Antlaşması, taraf olduğumuz uluslararası antlaşmalar ve Anayasamızın 24. maddesi ile teminat altına alınan din ve vicdan özgürlüğü çerçevesinde serbestçe dini ayin ve ibadetlerini gerçekleştirmektedirler.

Ülkemizdeki toplumsal gelişmelere paralel olarak temelde siyasi ve dünyevi amaca yönelik genelde dış kaynaklı olarak ortaya çıkan kendilerini Katolik ve Protestanlar (İsa Mesih Cemaati, Mesih İnanlılar), Yehova Şahitleri, Bahailer olarak adlandıran grupların: özellikle İstanbul, Ankara, İzmir, Kocaeli, Gaziantep, Bursa, İçel, Adana ve Hatay İllerinde resmi olarak tanınmış ibadet yerleri dışında apartman katları, iş yeri olarak ayrılan dükkanları kiralamak ve satın almak suretiyle ibadet yeri (ev kilisesi) olarak kullandıkları, buralarda ibadet, dini ayin, tören yaptıkları gözlenmektedir.

Yurtdışındaki misyonerlik kuruluşlarından sağlanan maddi kaynaklarla oluşturdukları yayıncılık şirketi, ofis, büro şeklindeki kuruluşların organizesinde ev, otel, motellerde toplantılar, sempozyum, konferans, gezi, kurs etkinlikleri düzenledikleri İncil okuma evleri açtıkları, yaz dönemlerinde gençlik ve çocuk kampları faaliyetlerinde bulunmaktadırlar.

Bu faaliyetlere paralel olarak umuma mahsus yerlerde İncil (Türkçe ve Kürtçe), kitap, broşür, kaset, dergi, mektup gibi materyaller dağıttıkları, internet web siteleri hazırladıkları, radyo yayını yaptıkları, özellikle hedef kitlesi olarak dini bilgilerden yoksun, inanç olarak kendilerini boşlukta hisseden gençleri (üniversite gençliği), yoksul ailelerin çocuklarını seçtikleri ve maddi destek sağlamak suretiyle yazılı ve sözlü bir nevi irticai ve maksatlı misyonerlik faaliyetlerinde bulundukları bilinmektedir.

Misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin artmasına paralel olarak, son üç yıl içerisinde İslam dininden (185) kişinin Hıristiyan dinini, 1 kişinin de Yahudi dinini seçerek din değiştirdiği Nüfus ve Vatandaşlık İşleri Genel Müdürlüğünce tespit edilmiştir.
Türkiye genelinde, başta İstanbul, İzmir. Ankara illeri olmak üzere (47)si Protestanlara, (9)u Bahailere, (19)u Yehova Şahitlerine ait olmak üzere toplam (69) adet resmi olarak tanınmayan ibadet yeri bulunmaktadır.

----------

